# POLL: MBTI INxx types, what is your MBTI and socionics type?



## Tipo

LII INTj does not really describe me, but I always get it on the test


----------



## Shiver

Doesn't this whole question assume people are typed correctly to begin with? Don't you have strong doubts about that?


----------



## tinyheart

Was hoping I'd be more snowflakey. :laughing:


----------



## garcdanny26

So when I compared my MBTI type to my socionics type... technically I am INFJ in mbti which would make me IEI - INFp in socionics (i based this on matching up the functions and I looked at socionics type descriptions to figure it out). Something which is very strange to me which doesn't make total sense is the fact that when I took a socionics type quiz from sociotype.com I got EIE - ENFj, which makes me think I am just so focused on Fe that it got that description as a result, because to me being an extravert in socionics doesn't really make sense to me since I know for a fact I am and have always been pretty introverted. Weird... idk


----------



## narawithherthought

I got INFp every time I took socionics test even though people say that INFj is the right result for INFP. I don't understand why then. And I also don't understand much about socionics.


----------



## Felipe

narawithherthought said:


> I got INFp every time I took socionics test even though people say that INFj is the right result for INFP. I don't understand why then.


In socionics, the INFj (Fi, Ne) is a judger. When you do tests in mbti and socioncs they will test if you're a judger or perceiver. If you are a *perceiver* in mbti you will get INFP (Fi, Ne) and in socionics the perceiver will get INFp (Ni, Fe).

You get INFp because neither of the tests are good at spoting cognitive functions, they are just good at spotting generic dichotomies such as introverted vs extraverted, judger vs perceiver, etc...


----------



## Younce

I have just discovered Socionics and don't completely understand how it works. It sounds like an even more complicated version of MBTI. I am an MBTI INTP but a socionics ENTp. I took a test telling me my type, but I won't say for sure if I'm an ENTp until I type myself.


----------



## Sylas

Younce said:


> I have just discovered Socionics and don't completely understand how it works. It sounds like an even more complicated version of MBTI. I am an MBTI INTP but a socionics ENTp. I took a test telling me my type, but I won't say for sure if I'm an ENTp until I type myself.


It's like a more advanced version of MBTI, takes at least a year or two to cover it thoroughly while MBTI can be learned in a few weeks-months. It's better to wait and read through the profiles carefully before making a decision on type. The tests are said to be only like 50-70% accurate so at least a third up to half of those who take them don't get their exact types.


----------



## Ocean Helm

The people at the16types forums showed basically the opposite trend when they compared Big 5 with Socionics. I say basically because MBTI J isn't the same thing as Conscientiousness, but there's a big overlap and correlation. See thread here (link).

The low Conscientiousness people, both introverts and extraverts, were relatively more likely to be Socionics irrationals.
The high Conscientiousness people, both introverts and extraverts, were relatively more likely to be Socionics rationals.

This is generally based on actual people who care more about Socionics, rather than people who take one step into the Socionics swamp by matching The Functions that they decided they had in a different universe. All I see in this poll is lack of knowledge, bias, and perhaps the results of what has been a more long-term process in the Western understanding of typology that I can call "MBTI-Socionics creep". This is where people mix "MBTI" into their "Socionics", and Socionics into their "MBTI". When this happens, we end up with people looking at an "MBTI" that isn't actually MBTI, and a "Socionics" that isn't actually Socionics.

Does MBTI-Socionics creep exist in the16types forums? Almost definitely, but just not to as absurd of a degree.

All you need to do is read some actual Socionics sources on rational/irrational or Gulenko's temperaments to see how MBTI J/P correlates with Socionics types. And the answer is pretty simple: *the "P/J flip" is a lie*, and the thing that ends up getting "flipped" around is one's perception of reality.


----------



## Judson Joist

INTJ
INTp
ILI-Ni


----------



## PiT

Felipe said:


> In socionics, the INFj (Fi, Ne) is a judger. When you do tests in mbti and socioncs they will test if you're a judger or perceiver. If you are a *perceiver* in mbti you will get INFP (Fi, Ne) and in socionics the perceiver will get INFp (Ni, Fe).
> 
> You get INFp because neither of the tests are good at spoting cognitive functions, they are just good at spotting generic dichotomies such as introverted vs extraverted, judger vs perceiver, etc...


For some reason, I get 80% J on MBTI tests and am close to 50/50 on Socionics, with a slight preference to j. Reading about the types more and how the cognitive functions present themselves, I am pretty sure that I am an MBTI INTJ and Socionics ILI.


----------



## Ocean Helm

PiT said:


> For some reason, I get 80% J on MBTI tests and am close to 50/50 on Socionics, with a slight preference to j. Reading about the types more and how the cognitive functions present themselves, I am pretty sure that I am an MBTI INTJ and Socionics ILI.


I'm curious (mainly because it really is hard to imagine someone that severely J who relates to ILI the best) - which parts of the irrational dichotomy do you relate to? And have you looked through not only LII, but also LSI and LIE?


----------



## PiT

Ocean Helm said:


> I'm curious (mainly because it really is hard to imagine someone that severely J who relates to ILI the best) - which parts of the irrational dichotomy do you relate to? And have you looked through not only LII, but also LSI and LIE?


There are a few different factors. One is the quadra; I identify a lot more with characteristics of the gamma quadra than the alpha quadra. 

Perhaps more to the point, looking at the way that the information elements express themselves at different positions I find that I resonate better with an ILI's structure. For reference I use Wikisocion as a reference. Demonstrative Ti fits me to a tee:



> The individual often criticizes others' views from a logical standpoint, picking apart statements and postulates and showing that they are logically flawed. However, he does not choose to do this excessively and does not expect that reality can be accurately expressed in a neat logical systematic anyway.


Same goes for vulnerable Fe:



> The individual tries hard to never let himself "come apart at the seams" emotionally or even let out strong feelings publicly, because displays of passion do not come naturally and make him feel self-consciousness and vulnerable to painful criticism. This makes the individual generally seem emotionally neutral and politely indifferent to excitement and agitation around him. The individual deeply dislikes attempts by others to get him to "cheer up" or "join the fun", especially in the context of group activities with loud emotional expression.


though suggestive Fe is also a reasonable fit on a couple of points.

Base Ni is an interesting one:



> As a base function, Ni generally manifests itself through a lack of direct attention to the world around oneself, *and a sense of detachment or freedom from worldly affairs*. This can lead to a highly developed imagination and very unique mental world, but it can also result in a great deal of laziness and apparent inactivity. Because the individual gets his or her primary information about the world through imagination, a person with base Ni may be able to thrive in situations where data are scarce, or where he or she lacks the usual prerequisite experience. However, this may also become a disadvantage if the person ignores real data about the world too much. The ability to transcend the axis of time and understand the cause and effect relationships that occur is also a feature, sometimes resulting in the ability to accurately predict general future trends and outcomes of certain events.


My take on this depends on what we speak of in terms of worldly affairs. I feel quite tethered to the affairs of my own life, but I also have a substantial level of responsibility in my life and find it necessary for my own purposes to rigorously structure my affairs. When it comes to things happening in the news, I always feel a level of removal from them that is not typical of the people around me. That point of confusion aside, this is a good one for me, and I will often find myself criticizing people for ignoring future trends that I personally perceive as being obvious. I will take on aspects of demonstrative Ni if I am listening to a friend's futurology, but part of the point of it being a subdued information element is that one does not seek to use it and I believe that I do.

As for creative Te, I generally prefer it over ignoring:



> It is manifested as a preference for factual accuracy over ideological consistency, and for objective, "harsh" communication over careful words that avoid a negative atmosphere. A view of the external environment being efficient, reasonable, and making sense is essential to their well-being and sense of inner peace, but they do not feel a pressing need for being proactive or productive themselves in that area.


This is funny to me, since yesterday I criticized someone quite harshly for making up a number that was, admittedly, roughly accurate and I made a point about how I don't believe in just making figures up to support what happens to be ideologically convenient. My ideas are borne from my imagination, but when challenged I instinctively need factual information to answer that challenge.

Anyway, that's been a lot and I have only made it through half of the information elements. I know you asked about dichotomies, though I am not really sure why I get different results on judging/perceiving and rational/irrational. I probably should look into this, since it might provide insight into how I operate. I can look at other types, though I doubt I am an LIE since I identify pretty strongly with the dimensionality of the logical introtim.

Please let me know if you have any issues with my approach to the question here.


----------



## PiT

Looking at this page on irrationality vs. rationality, we have these seven characteristics of irrational and rational types:



> Rationals
> 
> (Also called shizotymes in early socionics literature)
> 
> 1. Tend to plan ahead, make decisions early.
> 2. Are more often rigid and stubborn.
> 3. Do not like to change their decisions.
> 4. Tend to finish what they started.
> 5. Usually have stiff movements.
> 6. Usually more 'authoritarian' leadership style.
> 7. Low stress tolerance.
> 
> Irrationals
> 
> (Also called cyclotymes in early socionics literature)
> 
> 1. Tend to wait and see, more spontaneous.
> 2. Are more often flexible and tolerant.
> 3. Change their decisions frequently.
> 4. Tend to start new things without finishing them.
> 5. Usually have gentle movements.
> 6. Usually more 'democratic' leadership style.
> 7. High stress tolerance.


Answering these for myself:

1. I have a strong tendency to plan in advance. Things that are undecided are sources of stress.
2. This is a tough one. I tend to complain about things requiring me to change, but when it comes down to it I am quite flexible to change. Part of this is that planning in advance helps me quickly work out how changes impact my workflow by simplifying down the system within which those changes occur and prevents me from wasting time at the last minute working out what I need to do.
3. I do tend to be pretty easy about changing decisions, keeping in mind how easy or hard this makes following through on those decisions. This may seem to clash with #1 , but having a decision made being open to change is much easier than just having a decision not be made.
4. I like to have multiple irons in the fire at any time. I consider it important to finish what I started and don't just abandon old ideas for new ones, but the throughline is not always direct. I am not sure how my answer fits in.
5. I don't know.
6. I strongly prefer a 'democratic' leadership style.
7. I am pretty much constantly stressed out, but I also have the ability to power through that and do what I am charged with. I guess it depends on what we mean by "stress tolerance".

I hope that was useful.


----------



## Agent X

MBTI: INTJ
Socionics: ILI (INTp)
Subtype: ILI-Ni


----------



## Cal

MBTI: INTP

Socionics: LII(INTj)

Apple Cider: Me like mines cold boi


----------



## Electra

I scored IEI and INFp.
For some reason the socionics description didn't fit me much. For example it said that my type was among the most likely to marry for money and I don't even know where to begin to explain how wrong that is in my eyes. If I had to marry for money it would be be cause of an extreme situation like someone life was in danger, I was hold at gun point, someone threathend my family or something very extreme like that. My type is probably one of the least to marry for money. I find it both unethical and unlogical- why trad happyness and freedom for money unless you are forced/ pressured, etc?


----------



## Helane

MBTI INTJ and Socionics ILI.


----------



## Ulysses

I always assumed INFj simply because I heard it equals INFP. But looking at the functions, Ni is my strongest that isn't part of my main stack, however it's still weaker than my Fi, Ne, and Si.


----------



## 0wl

INFP and probably an IEI, but I am never entirely sure about this... Socionics is complicated.


----------



## Kn0wB34

I'm INTJ and always get LII or ILI. I'm gradually leaning towards ILI-Te.


----------



## HIX

In my opinion MBTI and socionics are the same thing so

INFP = EII

INTP = LII

INFJ = IEI

INTJ = ILI


----------



## Hexigoon

INFJ - IEI-Ni. 

I did get typed as ILI-Ni once too, whose profile also seemed accurate. The differences appear quite subtle between those 2 subtypes.


----------



## 74893H

MBTI INFP, Socionics INFj/EII-Fi. Good old match.


----------



## kurogane21

Socionics : EII
MBTI : EII ._.

Hmmmm....


----------



## HolyMoony

The Exception said:


> I'm seeing how frequently the J/P switch occurs for when comparing MBTI types and socionics types for MBTI introverts.


I'm INFP in MBTI but likely SEI in socionics.


----------



## HolyMoony

cyamitide said:


> If you already know the MBTI theory well, then read up on socionics and the similarities and differences will become apparent to you. If you don't, then you have a lot more studying and reading to do.
> 
> Socionics Tests and Links to Resources


I'm pretty sure that I'm INFP in MBTI but I'm likely SEI in socionics. Is it possible?


----------



## HolyMoony

Knight of Ender said:


> INTP, ENTp socionics. Weird, I guess.


Mine is weirder INFP and SEI. It's strange but makes sense for me.


----------

